#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  Передача на радио "Свобода" и ответ на нее А.Терентьева

## Asanga

> http://buddhist.ru/content/view/1604/1/


статья большая, привожу ссылку.
Как всегда, жаль, что в эфире на российскую аудиторию вещается в основном мнение китаистов.

----------


## Tashi_Tsering

А это не тот самый Маслов, который вел передачи про Тибет несколько лет назад по ТВ? Что-то типа "тайны тибетских мастеров"... 

Я помню тогда старался без звука телик смотреть, чтоб не слышать его коментов....

----------


## Ersh

Терентьев как-то не в кассу критикует.

----------


## Fat

А Маслов не в кассу говорит ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ersh

А Ерофеев не в кассу спрашивает))))

----------


## Ануруддха

Вот и поговорили...

----------

Доржик (16.09.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Причем и поговорили то не о Буддизме. 

"Мы ведем наш репортаж из Сансары, у нас в гостях... У нас в гостях.... Не важно кто, важно что у нас, здесь, где... Не важно где... Важно у кого... Да и у кого не важно. Спасибо за внимание, с Вами был... Да и не был. И не с Вами".

----------

Доржик (16.09.2010)

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Ужасно, когда три человека типа с умным видом пытаются говорить о вещах, в которых вообще ни фига не понимают. Стыдно за них как-то. И глупо.

----------


## Asanga

Глупо, вообще выносить вердикты, довольствуясь малой информацией, что и подразумевает жанр таких радиопередач.

----------


## Skyku

Хаотичный какой-то разговор. Перемежающийся какими-то фактиками для желтой прессы. Наверное чтобы у слушателя глаза округлялись и оставался слушать.

Хотя уж лучше так, чем как кураевы  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

Хочу надеяться, что для большинства радиослушателей передача прошла в фоновом режиме =)

----------


## Alex

Для большинства людей вся жизнь проходит в фоновом режиме.

----------

Доржик (16.09.2010)

----------


## Ондрий

> А это не тот самый Маслов, который вел передачи про Тибет несколько лет назад по ТВ? Что-то типа "тайны тибетских мастеров"... 
> 
> Я помню тогда старался без звука телик смотреть, чтоб не слышать его коментов....


судя по стилю и профанации - он самый...
Маслов растет - теперь его можно не только не слушать, но и не читать  :Big Grin:

----------


## куру хунг

Пробовал читать-не получилось.Ржал даже не то слово
Постоянно казалось что слушаю новую юмореску в Комеди Клаб , в исполнении Гаррика "Бульдога" Харламова и Тимура "Каштана" Батрутдинова. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Топпер

Терентьев молодец. Письмо хорошее.

----------


## Ersh

Непонятно только, какие положения Масловского рассказа он оспаривает.

UPD Запасайтесь попкорном :Smilie:  Сейчас здесь будет интересно.

----------


## Топпер

Те, которые он приводит в своём ответе

----------


## Ersh

Ну, то, что Ваджраяна есть третье, высшее чем Махаяна, учение, мы встречаем у каждого третьего (если не второго) ваджраянского учителя. Думаю, Топпер, Вы с этим не раз сами сталкивались. Тереньтьев ссылается на буддологическую терминологию, в то время как Маслов опирается на первоисточники)))
А насчет монахов - опять же, можно конечно обвинять кого-то в дискредитации, но такое явление существует. Существуют также монахи, занимающиеся бизнесом, кушающие мясо - это разве не так? Получается, что Терентьев валит на Маслова чужие поступки.

----------


## Топпер

Ну, мясо есть не запрещено.....


Хотя здесь, конечно, больше из-за Далай-ламы

----------


## Ersh

Хорошо. Г-н Турман в своем интервью гордо объявляет, что он был советником ЦРУ по тибетскому вопросу. А также помогал ЦРУ развертывать лагеря беженцев вокруг Тибета. Как известно, ЦРУ - не гуманитарная организация, стало быть, лагеря - это часть запланированной профильной операции ЦРУ. Терентьев обвиняет Маслова в неуважении к тибетскому народу, но непонятно, в чем это неуважение проявляется.

----------

